# Online Computer Treatment for Child Social Anxiety



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

The Anxiety Disorders Laboratory at the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee seeks children (8-12 years old) with social anxiety to participate in research about a novel computerized intervention.

Note: This study is conducted ENTIRELY ONLINE. Participants will need access to a computer and videoconferencing software (e.g., Skype). NO NEED TO PARTICIPATE IN PERSON.

Please feel free to check out our website for more information: https://sites.google.com/site/uwmanxiety/

A short phone screening is required to determine eligibility and participants who complete all study activities will receive a $40 gift card.

If interested, please contact the Anxiety Disorders Laboratory at 414-229-5941, or email [email protected]. Please provide us with your name, child's age, phone number, and the best times with which we may reach you.

Anxiety Disorders Laboratory
Department of Psychology
University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee


----------



## uwmanxietylab (Jul 9, 2014)

Bump! This study is still actively recruiting participants and their families. If interested, please send an email to [email protected].


----------



## kathleenrueb (Sep 18, 2015)

I plan to do research on this topic. Hope I can come up with great results.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I imagine it's hard to find kids so young for this type of study.

Way more likely to find their parents.


----------

